

What are good user growth rates for your startup? - matthewer

I know a lot of these questions depend on the type of startup you are doing, but for an average social site what are good milestones for user growth? For page views?<p>Where should we be six months after launch? A year?
======
babul
compare the analytics you can acquire for competitors e.g. using alexa etc.
and take a median.

------
aneesh
The "average" social site dies.

